# Who wants to make a beer cannon ? ..............................



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

…………………………. after all , some things just " go together " , such as beer and explosives !  

Here's what I'm thinking . I have tons of **** in the shop , down the basements and in the toolboxes that will most likely go un-used in my lifetime .
I could start up a pass around box of things to get this cannon started . All work performed must be by paying ( supporting ) members . You will make a part for the project , take some pics , post them on this thread and send it along to another interested member so he can add to the cannon . In the end , we hopefully have a working cannon that will put " this guys on YouTube " to shame .

What say you ? Anyone interested in a members project ?  I can start the box with a large set of bearings for the wheels and a nice chunk of brass for the barrel . Keep in mind this has to fit in the constraints of a large flat rate box .

This was inspired by this video btw .


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 21, 2020)

Wish I could join in. Shipping to and from UK would just be too expensive, even if we _could_ get stuff into or out of the country at the moment!


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 21, 2020)

It have to be for a Coors, right?  Silver "bullet" and all...


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 21, 2020)

would love to do this but my parent wont let me become a paying member even if i pay with my own money


----------



## Jim F (Dec 21, 2020)

I will help, once I get the paypal thing figured out.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 21, 2020)

I'd be willing to make a part for it. Sounds like a fun idea. We should probably have a basic drawing that goes with the parts so we know things will fit together. I could probably toss some material in as well if I know what sizes etc. are needed.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey T . You want to be the first on the list ? I will send you the bearings and the brass , and you can do what you want with them . Then pass them on to someone else . A drawing ? We don't need no stinkin drawing !  We are experienced masheenists and can make anything fit .


----------



## Jim F (Dec 21, 2020)

Another thing to consider is timing.
I have not been able to do anything with my machines in a month, due to low temps.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 21, 2020)

Alright, garage fab it is!   Too big, cut it, too small, weld it! 

Your tool box needs 2 things. Duct tape and WD40. If it moves and it shouldn't, duct tape. If it should move and doesn't, WD40. 

Sure, what the heck, I'll give it a go. Someone else better sign up or I'll wind up making the whole thing!


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 21, 2020)

I can see it now


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 21, 2020)

I’m thinking more along these lines.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 21, 2020)

Hopefully more like the second.  I'm gonna have some explain'n to do if I shoot a beer through the house.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 21, 2020)

Jakedaawg said:


> It have to be for a Coors, right?  Silver "bullet" and all...



Coors is a different caliber than other beer brands.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 21, 2020)

This one shoots golf balls, it's more of a mortar.  It also fits 4th of July mortar rounds, although I 've never shot one with it.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 21, 2020)

I am officially in !!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 21, 2020)

I have been rollin the idea of a golf ball cannon around in my noggin as well as a tomato paste can
filled with concrete cannon fer laffs...........


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 25, 2020)

Look what Santa Clauz brought me.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 9, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> Look what Santa Clauz brought me.


What size is it? It looks similar to the chunk of metal I started off with. 
I had a 11" or so long chunk of brass, 4" or so diameter and an uneven 1-3/8 hole drilled through the center. 
I ended up with a 10" or so cannon with a 1-1/2 bore.
I uses a chunk of brass, threaded, 1-1/2" long, to plug the open end.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 10, 2021)

Inferno said:


> What size is it? It looks similar to the chunk of metal I started off with.
> I had a 11" or so long chunk of brass, 4" or so diameter and an uneven 1-3/8 hole drilled through the center.
> I ended up with a 10" or so cannon with a 1-1/2 bore.
> I uses a chunk of brass, threaded, 1-1/2" long, to plug the open end.


My stuff is some kind of steel, 12" long, 51/4" OD and 3" bore, that's a nice piece of brass, I'm looking for breach plug material, only get to the drop shop once a month.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 10, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> My stuff is some kind of steel, 12" long, 51/4" OD and 3" bore, that's a nice piece of brass, I'm looking for breach plug material, only get to the drop shop once a month.


That's a good chunk of steel. 
What I would do, if I were making that project...
I would get a chunk of 3" steel (or larger to turn down and perfectly fit the bore) down and fit it in the end like a plug. I'd make it about 1.5" thick. 
Then I'd cross drill the plug and add a 3/4" rod to hold the plug in place. 

That way I could remove the back piece from time to time to clean the thing. Also, if, for some reason, the cannon doesn't fire (It happened to a friend of mine), you could safely remove the charge. 

I would option to thread a plug but the first cannon I did that on was impossible to remove the threaded plug after a few firings. Something about the oxidation of the powder created the perfect properties needed to rust the plug in place.

On my brass cannon, the threaded plug serves the same purpose. I have a 1/2" square hole in it to be able to use a 1/2" drive ratchet to remove the plug if needed. Brass doesn't seem to lock up the way steel does.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 10, 2021)

I really want to thread it, It'll be a good reason for buying an internal threading tool.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 10, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> I really want to thread it, It'll be a good reason for buying an internal threading tool.


I say... you do you!

I'll be watching to see when it's done.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 21, 2021)

How about someone make a CAD drawing and sent prints for different parts to participants, then @mmcmdl  can assemble it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 21, 2021)

Jim F said:


> then @mmcmdl can assemble it.


It would never get done , too many projects on my list . Still have the brass and large bearings .


----------



## Jim F (Jan 21, 2021)

Ok, I can assemble it.


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 21, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> It would never get done , too many projects on my list . Still have the brass and large bearings .



Did you want me to get you my address? I didn't realize you were ready to go.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 12, 2021)

lets start this up again!


----------

